# Adoption et Protection animale > Adoption Chat >  Iéva veut un humain pour la vie - Lyon (69)

## Asso Croc Blanc

Informations sur l'animal


*Nom:* Iéva
*Type:* Chat de Maison
						
						
*Sexe:* Femelle
*Âge:* 8 ans 11 mois 
*N° d'identification:* Siret N° 534 468 012 0001
*Stérilisé ?* Oui
*Compatible :* 
						
						
						 Chats,
						
						





Situation actuelle


*Lieu :* 69 - Rhône
*Situation :* En famille d'accueil








Conditions


*Covoiturages :* Refusés
*Familles d'accueil:* Non souhaitées





 Elle est visible en famille daccueil sur Lyon (69).
Iéva est une minette de 1 an et demi.
Elle  a est arrivée en famille d'accueil extrêmement craintive, elle reste  très méfiante vis a vis de l'être humain. Très proche de ses congénères  elle sera la copine idéale de l'autre chat de la maison. Il faudra  encore un peu de patience pour qu'elle se laisse prendre dans les bras  car elle aime son indépendance.
Iéva ne connait pas les chiens.

Elle  est à adopter contre remboursement forfaitaire des frais vétérinaires.  Elle est stérilisée, testée FIV/Felv négatif, primo-vaccinée, identifiée  (250269645579374), vermifugée et déparasitée. Elle est non LOOF de type  européen

Adoption sous contrat CROC BLANC, déclarée en préfecture du Rhône sous le n° W691061376

N'hésitez pas à aller visiter notre site ou à nous contacter par email

----------


## aurore27

ptg

----------


## GADYNETTE

Allez, une gentille famille pour la belle

----------


## Asso Croc Blanc

Toujours à l'adoption
Envoyez un mail à adoptions.crocblanc@gmail.com

----------


## GADYNETTE

allez une gentille famille pour cette petite beauté

----------


## doriant



----------


## doriant



----------


## Asso Croc Blanc

Toujours à l'adoption 						
Envoyez un mail à adoptions.crocblanc@gmail.com si vous êtes intéressés

----------


## GADYNETTE

je mets un message sur la fiche : qui peut me répondre pourquoi la fiche de JULIUS "une boule d'amour qui ne supporte plus son enclos" n'est plus active ??? Qu'est-il arrivé à ce chien ?????

----------


## aurore27

ptg

----------


## doriant

> Elle est arrivée en famille d'accueil extrêmement craintive, elle reste très méfiante vis-à-vis de l'être humain.
> Très proche de ses congénères elle sera la copine idéale de l'autre chat de la maison.
> Il faudra encore un peu de patience pour qu'elle se laisse prendre dans les bras car elle aime son indépendance.
> Iéva ne connait pas les chiens.


iéva a t'elle progressé depuis l"époque où ce descriptif a été publié ?

----------


## doriant

Asso croc blanc, bonsoir.

Est-ce que ieva qui est dite craintive, a progressé et apparait plus sociable a présent ? ya til des news ou des fotos que l'asso puisse obtenir de la fa et qu'on puisse partager, pour mettre en valeur cette minette et interesser un adoptant ? puisqu'il n'y a qu'une seule publi d'elle, sa fiche de presentation, et plus rien depuis des années ?

----------


## Asso Croc Blanc

Toujours à l'adoption 						
Envoyez un mail à adoptions.crocblanc@gmail.com si vous êtes intéressés

----------


## doriant



----------

